# Remote shortcuts?



## scottdesign (Jun 8, 2010)

So the other day, while I was watching a Simpsons rerun, my 2 year old son got his hands on my TiVo Premiere remote control. As I was trying to wrestle it out of his little hands, I noticed that on my screen (superimposed over live TV) was a list of all upcoming Simpsons episodes. I hit clear and it went away. But now I have been trying to get that screen back, but I cannot figure out how he got it there? He couldn't have pushed more than one or two buttons. Has anybody ever seen this before? What other cool TiVo Premiere remote shortcuts can you share? Thanks!


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

Tivo Central Remote Shortcuts 

Organizing programs in My shows

Here are the one's I found using Google... There may be more out there though.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I didn't see a shortcut to "My Shows". Does anyone know if there is one because this is probably what most of us use most?


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i know that you can press the 30 second button to get to the bottom of lists, but it there a button to jump to the top?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike-Mike said:


> i know that you can press the 30 second button to get to the bottom of lists, but it there a button to jump to the top?


Hit 30 second button again. :up:


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lujan said:


> I didn't see a shortcut to "My Shows". Does anyone know if there is one because this is probably what most of us use most?


I did a search and I guess pressing the TiVo button twice will get you to the "My Shows" screen, correct? I can't test since I'm at work.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

lujan said:


> I did a search and I guess pressing the TiVo button twice will get you to the "My Shows" screen, correct? I can't test since I'm at work.


Correct, unless you are already in My Shows. In that case, double TiVo sends you to TiVo Central.


----------



## sschwar2 (Jun 14, 2001)

Does anyone know if there is a way that Tivo button twice will bring you to Tivo Central and one Tivo button will bring you to My Shows?


----------

